

App.net adds support for WP7 & HTML5 mobile apps - dalton
http://blog.app.net/2011/08/30/app-net-now-supports-wp7-blackberry-and-html5-mobile/

======
Raphael
Cool. I made a page for my web app. My only suggestion is that I would prefer
the icon not to be rounded.

<http://app.net/mixnote>

~~~
dalton
Nice!

It's exciting to see what we have been working on being used in the real
world. (I am a founder) Your icon feedback is noted.

If you have any other suggestions, let me know. This is our first cut at
mobile web app support, so there are probably some rough edges.

------
bdunn
I wish their theme offering was more...creative. IMO, the generated sites are
a bit bland.

Another alternative to App.net that was covered here last month:
<https://www.limelightapp.com/>

~~~
dalton
Given that the site you are linking to is apparently being developed by one of
your employees, don't you think it would be appropriate to mention that or put
some sort of disclaimer on your comment?

Also it appears you created your account 3 days ago, specifically to make
comments of support for that particular website:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=bdunn>

~~~
aculver
Hey Dalton. Andrew here. Congratulations on the launch of these new features!

I think you may be misunderstanding Brennan's comment just because he's
closely linked with us. It's not astroturf. The feedback he's giving you
publicly here is the same thing he said to me the day after <http://app.net/>
launched. It's also not uncommon for to draw a connection between the
projects. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2794330> . :)

Brennan has been reading Hacker News for longer than I have, I'm sure. (I only
ever signed up for an account sometime last year when I had an opening to hire
for in my last job.) I think signing up for an account probably had more to do
with the launch of his own side-project (which is there in the thread you
linked to.)

All the best!

